# Sweet Makers at Christmas



## Montero (Dec 15, 2017)

Just been watching - BBC - The Sweet Makers At Christmas - Media Centre

Four lovely people working together and some really fascinating stuff on the ingredients, the methods and the traditions.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 15, 2017)

Enjoyed it a lot


----------



## The Judge (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for this! I thoroughly enjoyed the Tudor and Georgian ones they did, which are the periods that most interest me, but hadn't noticed they were doing another programme, so thanks to you I've just been able to catch it on iPlayer.  


I'll move the thread over to the History section, as it's very relevant there for research purposes (I've made notes!).


----------



## Talysia (Dec 16, 2017)

I've got this lined up to watch tonight, and I'm really looking forward to it. I love programmes like this.


----------

